# Statutory Declaration in India - name variations



## srghvn (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I had to make a statutory declaration for my name variations and I have a couple of questions. Please let me know if you have information on this:


1} Who has to sign my declaration as a witness? Can I get it done by a notary?

2} Is there any format for the statutory declaration for the different versions of my name?

3} Should the declaration mention any Australian law like the - Statutory Declarations Act 1959 etc.

4} Can I submit an affidavit on a stamp paper instead of a statutory declaration - This is simpler for me because my notary has the format and knows the requirements as to what it should include.

Thank you
srghvn


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

srghvn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I had to make a statutory declaration for my name variations and I have a couple of questions. Please let me know if you have information on this:
> 
> ...



To change your name in India, you need to follow the following steps :



1.	The first step is to get submit an Affidavit of Name Change in your respective District Court (e.g. Mayo before a Magistrate or Notary Public. The Affidavit must mention the current name and the desired new name, and may mention in brief the reason for name change. The Affidavit must be made on a Non-Judicial Stamp Paper of minimal value (say Rs. 10 or Rs. 20). An advocate can help you prepare the Affidavit in a legally appropriate format. You may be required to attest proof of Indian citizenship with the Affidavit. Once the Affidavit is signed by the Magistrate or Notary, it comes into force immediately.

2.	2. The next step is to publish advertisements announcing your name change in two local newspapers – one in the local official language and another in English. This is required as per law, so that if anyone has objections to your name change, they may have an opportunity to take it up with the authorities. Of course, in vast majority of cases there are no objections at all.

3.	The third step is to publish an advertisement of your name change in the Official Gazette of your respective state (also called a Gazette Notification). For this purpose, you must approach the Government Press of your respective state and fill up the form for the same, giving details such as old and new name, address, etc. Then you must pay the prescribed fees. Your name change notification will be published in the state’s Official Gazette and you will be sent copies of the same at the address given by you. 

4.	With the Gazette Notification, the name change is officially complete.


----------

